# Boulder Creek hazards



## injasuti (May 28, 2009)

After today's 80+ MPH winds there are two large trees blocking Boulder Creek that are creek-wide and potential strainers for all boats, tubers and kayakers and require portages at today's river level (just on 400 CFS). 
The first downed tree is easily visible at the kids fishing pond just east of the Boulder Justice Center. Portages are on river left on walking trail next to fishing pond.
The second downed tree is about 100 yards above Folsom Avenue bridge - and is not visible until you are almost on it - and river banks are high so plan early for this one. 
There is also a signed temporary low bridge under construction/in place near Boulder High School. AT 400 CFS clearance is fine for small vessels but likely to be a hazard above 600 CFS. Per posted signage, boaters are requested to exit the river and portage around the construction area, but during non-construction hours and lower flow some may choose to ignore the signage - use your own judgement.
Also - just a heads-up: CU parking authorities are issuing warning tickets for parking "out of designated zones" in the parking lot SE of 30th Street bridge - even clearly after permit-required hours per the signage (7AM to 5PM, M-F) - tickets were issued today (Thursday) around 7PM. Clearly CU parking folks have nothing better to do than harass citizen boaters. We have used this same lot for many years without such issues. Just beware. The Scott Carpenter park lot NW of the intersection is also restricted due to construction there. Maybe the old Jose Muldoons (now Fate Brewery) lot might become a better takeout option again soon.


----------



## injasuti (May 28, 2009)

As of Sunday June 7 midmorning, the tree strainers mentioned above have been completely removed from the creek, so they no longer present a hazard. Temporary metal rails have also been placed to prevent access to the river along Eben Fine Park, but river access for boaters is still available below the lower bridge and at the Boulder Canyon mouth footbridge area.


----------

